# Hello



## Linda6594

Hello from Ohio


----------



## Karoy

Hi from Winlock, Washington


----------



## NJgardengal

Welcome to our community!
This is such a wonderful bunch of friendly, knowledgeable yarn-working folks. I find it a continuous source of learning, inspiration, and encouragement.

ps - you can use the MY PROFILE button and add Ohio to your info. That way, local folks can let you know about local events or sales.


----------



## Linda6594

Thank you for the information. i will do that.


----------



## Linda6594

Wow wonderful friendly and fast. Nice to meet you


----------



## elsienicholls

Welcome from Oregon.


----------



## Linda6594

Thank you to all of you. I think I will love it here.


----------



## casey1952

Welcome from a fellow Buckeye.


----------



## Dukesy

Hello from Ontario Canada.


----------



## peachy51

Welcome from Texas! I'm fairly new here too ... great people and lots of good knowledge here.


----------



## Linda6594

Hope all of you have a great day


----------



## themightywah

hello from Fareham UK


----------



## Linda6594

Thank you. Beautiful dog what kind is it?


----------



## Linda6594

Beautiful dog. I love animals


----------



## Starfire

Hello from Alberta, Canada!! Welcome to KP! You'll love it here!


----------



## Linda6594

She is gorgeous.


----------



## Linda6594

Thank you.


----------



## headvase1

Welcome from Sunset Utah.


----------



## Sparrowface

Hello from Scotland


----------



## patty1

Welcome I know you will love it here, I do. Everyone is so knowledgeble and always willing to help in anyway they can. 
Patty1


----------



## kiwiannie

Giday from sunny Queensland Australia.


----------



## sidecargrammie

Welcome from Massachusetts....great to have you...so many wonderful friends here in this Forum...vast knowledge with everything you want or need to know......Sandi
Traveling to New Philadelphia in July for our annual clubs' rally...hope to find some local Yarn stores while there.


----------



## B.THETFORD

Hello from Morecambe, UK. I am new and have found everyone very kind and helpful and I hope I have been able to contribute too.


----------



## Jaki

Hi sweetie from the Royal Forest of Dean in the UK - you'll enjoy it here cos everyone's simply smashing!!!!


----------



## Lynda from Watford

Hello Linda
Welcome from another Lynda in South East England. Joining this forum is one of the best things I've ever done. Learned loads, joined in swaps, received patterns and, best of all, made so many new friends!


----------



## tayana

Hi from Australia,I'm new too,but looks like we'll have fun


----------



## moke

hello from georgia, welcome


----------



## RachelL

Welcome from Toronto, Canada. This is a such a neat forum.


----------



## djones5252

Welcome from Alabama! Friendly folks and great information and encouragement live here!


----------



## ducksalad

Hello. That is where my great friend moved to.


----------



## rujam

Welcome from Wynyard, Tasmania, Australia


----------



## patty1

Where are you in Mass.? I am from Millbury in the Worcester area.


----------



## DonnieK

Welcome and a Great Big HOWDY DOO from the beautiful State of Texas. Glad we have another member to add on to our list of great people. You will find that the people here are warm and caring and very friendly. That is not to mention all of the knowledge that comes from the ladies and gentlemen. Always here helping and offering kind comments on our "firsts" or a new project we have just finished.
You will have fun here and you will learn something new nearly daily.


----------



## val hynson

Hi and a warm welcome from Scotland, you will love the KP forum its peretty special


----------



## MrsC

Hello, from Pittston Maine!


----------



## patocenizo

Hi from Southern California.


----------



## lafranciskar

Hi from MN. Be forewarned this site can be addicting! I've knitted for alot of years but have found so many "knew" ways of doing things and loads of helpful hints, not to mention all ideas for projects. If you get stuck be sure to post a question and someone will always be there to help you out. Lots and lots of knowledge from fellow knitters. You'll love it here.


----------



## jheiens

Hello and welcome from Trumbull County. Joy


----------



## mavisb

Welcome from down under, Australia.


----------



## BevJL

Hi to a fellow Buckeye. We are now in FL, but will be back in OH around the 15th of Apr. We live in an RV and spend most of summer in Seville, OH. Have friend who knits who is in Delaware, OH. Welcome to the Forum. I have learned so much from this forum I am addicted to reading it all every morning.
BevBL


----------



## knitnanny

Welcome from Ontario! Lots of things to discover here...


----------



## needlelark

Hello from Droitwich Spa, UK...you're going to love being part of this friendly community!


----------



## jeancjs

Welcome from NY, a Newbee myself. I just know you will love this site. I have gained so much from this site in the short time I've been on. Anxious each morning to read what's new. Again, WELCOME!


----------



## sophie11

Hello from Michigan. It won't be long and you will want to read every post and look at every picture. I get up an hour early just to ck on KP


----------



## Amaw

Welcome from Central West Texas...can you believe where all these people are from? Wow! How amazing is that?...I too am hooked on having my morning coffee and reading what's new every day ! !!! Just love it!!!


----------



## JudyRett

Welcome! Hi from Afton, New York


----------



## grannysue

Good morning and welcome to KP. I live about 8 miles from Mansfield in Nottinghamshire, UK.


----------



## Colleen Hartman

Hello, Linda. Welcome to the forum. Everyone is so helpful and it is fun to see the things people are making and read the discussions.
Colleen


Linda6594 said:


> Hello from Ohio


----------



## newbiebecky

Hello from New Jersey!


----------



## beccasmom

Right back at you from Kentucky (I work full time in Ohio though).

Brenda


----------



## La la patti

Good morning from New York, I think that you will love KP. I check in from work several times a day, and again as soon as I sit down to rest at night.


----------



## daralene

Welcome. I used to live in Ohio and still visit as I have family there in Akron, Hartville, and Columbus. I just found this site and love it. Knitters are the best most helpful people. Enjoy your knitting and all the inspiration you will find here.


----------



## Robin Redhead

Welcome from Long Island, NY.


----------



## girlsknit

hello back to you from massillon oh


----------



## Anna3703

I just finished a lovely baby blanket (knitted) and my question is: Should I wash it before gift-wrapping? Or not? It's not dirty but I have been lugging it around for a couple of months. It's a pastel mint green. The yarn is washable. Thanks for your help, knitters.


----------



## Dsynr

Hello, Linda, and Welcome to our KP Family from New York City!


----------



## Dsynr

Anna, just because it's for a baby, and you've been lugging it around, take no chances and wash and block it, please. 
U never know what has been sneezed or coughed or just plain dropped on it.


----------



## Florida Gal

Welcome from Jacksonville Florida. (northeast Florida)
Wonderful way to meet people from all over the world and know that you can get help with problems you might have.
Welcome !


----------



## Lil Kristie

Welcome form a fellow Ohioan. Have a great time on here. I know I have since I stumbled on it. And have learned a lot of new things, even though I just crochet.


----------



## Dsynr

Lil Kristie said:


> Welcome form a fellow Ohioan. Have a great time on here. I know I have since I stumbled on it. And have learned a lot of new things, even though I just crochet.


I'd bet you don't "Just" crochet. U probably do it as beautifully as I wish I could.


----------



## Mystikerin

welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## bmyers3515

Welcome from Southwest Ohio - way down in the corner.


----------



## Lilysmom567

Welcome from Rhode Island...


----------



## Anna3703

Dsynr, thanks for your reply. I had thought of that too, (germs, etc.) just worried that it might not look as nice as it looks now. But, yes, I will wash it very carefully. Thanks, again. :roll:


----------



## Anna3703

Anna3703 said:


> Dsynr, thanks for your reply. I had thought of that too, (germs, etc.) just worried that it might not look as nice as it looks now. But, yes, I will wash it very carefully. Thanks, again. :roll:


----------



## vpatt

Hi Linda! I think you will like it here! What part of Ohio are you from? I lived in and around Cleveland as a child.


----------



## hgayle

Welcome from a former Ohioan. And yes, you will love it here.


----------



## nitrpat

Welcome from another Ohioan. You will love this site - so much useful information, and help whenever you need it!


----------



## nitrpat

Anna3703 said:


> I just finished a lovely baby blanket (knitted) and my question is: Should I wash it before gift-wrapping? Or not? It's not dirty but I have been lugging it around for a couple of months. It's a pastel mint green. The yarn is washable. Thanks for your help, knitters.


Yes, definitely, and use a baby-friendly detergent. Also, let the recipient know that you have washed it and what you used.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi Linda..Welcome to the forum from HotZona!


----------



## drausch

Hi, Welcome from Owls Head, Maine


----------



## LUVYARN

Hi. welcome to the group. hope you enjoy as much as i do


----------



## Anna3703

You must have been reading my mind, Nitrpat, because that is what I was questioning .... and yes, I will do that. Thanks.


----------



## Linda6885

Hello and welcome from WI.


----------



## nozizweoriginals

Holla from Cali. I have learned so much here-and you will find plenty of kindness.


----------



## chrisjac

Welcome from Riverside Ca, trying to sell house and move to Maine- I cannot drink my morning coffee without visiting the KP knitters.
Christine


----------



## Pat FP

Welcome Linda, I eas raised in Cincinnati and now live in NW Nevada. This is a delightful helpful buch of knitters. I enjoy the topics and learn so much.
Pat


----------



## Grandma M

Hello and welcome from Wa State. I sure like this site and I know you will too. There are so many helpful topics discussed.By the way, how's the weather in Ohio this fine March morning.


----------



## yover8

Hello from Savannah! This is the best place for information,help, encouragement and appreciation! Welcome!


----------



## Grandma Anne

I'm in Columbus, know you will benefit from this group and bet you have much to offer as well.


----------



## saintxmom

Welcome from KY! I used to be a Buckeye! - Dublin, OH.


----------



## Peas and Carrots

Hello back....from Ohio!


----------



## Mamielu

Hello from Maryland


----------



## 3star777

Hello and Welcome from North Canton, OH. Lots of knitting knowledge here - you will enjoy it.


----------



## 2sticksofwood

Hello, from Western NY and welcome aboard.


----------



## hotske

Hello from Morro Bay, California.


Linda6594 said:


> Hello from Ohio


----------



## oldnit

Welcome the Illinois. Thanks for the help from the friendly group here at KF. The friendly individuals across the pond welcome.


----------



## gracieanne

Hi Linda, welcome to you from California!


----------



## PauletteB.

Hello and welcome from Baltimore, Maryland.


----------



## mcguire

Linda6594 said:


> Hello from Ohio


Hello back, you will enjoy the site. Lost of good people.
I do not live to far from you. Have a great time.....


----------



## denisejh

Hi Linda. Welcome from Southern California (where it will be good knitting weather this weekend-raining alot!


----------



## MarionP

Hello from Ga. You will enjoy getting all of the information on this site. There are so knowledgeable people on here.


----------



## mcguire

Grandma M said:


> Hello and welcome from Wa State. I sure like this site and I know you will too. There are so many helpful topics discussed.By the way, how's the weather in Ohio this fine March morning.


Yesterday was beautiful, went out and raked. This morning we had some thunder and little rain. Now almost 11am and the sun is out bright and temp is 63. We have had a light winter and too much rain. It can wait a little while before it rains again. I see by the weather channel you have some rain also. have a great day.....Will give Tx some of our rain.....


----------



## Marilyn K.

Can't believe all the Ohioans! Wow! I think I saw 4 southern Californians! Well, Hello & Welcome!now from Northern Ca.; Sacramento.
marilyn


----------



## onemoe

Hello from North Bay, Ontario,Canada


----------



## Juleen

Welcome from sunny Arizona! You'll love this group!


----------



## Linda U

Welcome from Erie, Pa. you will love it here the people are wonderful and helpful.


----------



## leen3611

Welcome from another fairly new contributor. You will find this to be a very welcoming and forgiving place - no question is too dumb for these ladies! I know that first hand.

When I first started, I just roamed all around the site and found lots of things. Good luck from Boston


----------



## Pudgypooh

Hi and welcome from Southern California.


----------



## yorkie1

Welcome from Idaho!


----------



## Gale from Oregon

Hi from Grants Pass, Oregon !


----------



## missdeb42

Hi from SoCal! You've found the right place!! Welcome!!!


----------



## angelpie

Hello Ohio I am from New Hampshire and just joined
a few weeks ago. Already enjoying the site.


----------



## Peas and Carrots

Morro Bay is what I consider God's country. I used to live in Arroyo Grande, San Luis Obispo, and Nipomo, and I loved it in Morro Bay. You're so lucky to live on that little hill by the ocean!


----------



## jangmb

Hello from Minnesota, Jan


----------



## soneka

Hi from the most north/eastern tip of Illinois. You will love this forum. My knitting has not been the same since joining. Be sure and check out the tips and hints (do a search) - invaluable.


----------



## sandyscubby

Welcome from Lake Elsinore, CA. I have been following this group for almost a year and just love it! I learn so much by reading the posts. I haven't tried posting pics yet but that will come soon. Hope you enjoy as much as I do..


----------



## KathieMT

A big Welcome from Montana


----------



## Wynn11

Hi, from beautiful, sunny California!! You'll love it here. Everyone is so helpful and friendly. The compilation of knowledge is astounding.


----------



## sand dollar

Welcome from Nova Scotia canada


----------



## kanikei

Hello from Maui. I look forward to the wonderful, warm, helpful, entertaining and informative forum chatter here very morning, as I suspect you will, too!


----------



## hotske

I just got in from a walk on the beach and it was so beautiful today. We are blessed to live here and I have to pinch myself every once in awhile to see if I am dreaming!


Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> Morro Bay is what I consider God's country. I used to live in Arroyo Grande, San Luis Obispo, and Nipomo, and I loved it in Morro Bay. You're so lucky to live on that little hill by the ocean!


----------



## FlatheadLiving

Hi and welcome. You will love this site, lots of very friendly people and tons of good information and ideas. Everyone is also so willing to help solve problems. 
I grew up in the Cleveland area. Had an Aunt in Galion and loved visiting down there every chance I had.


----------



## bettymagu

Pennsylvania says HI


----------



## jmai5421

Welcome from MN. Everyone has said it all, you'll love this site.


----------



## nannyberfa

Hey from Maine!


----------



## Susabella

Welcome and hello from Florida.


----------



## kacey64

Hi from Des Moines, Iowa. Welcome to the best knitting group on-line!


----------



## grandma joy

Hello from Sydney Australia


----------



## MrsC

nannyberfa said:


> Hey from Maine!


where abouts in Maine? I am from Pittston.


----------



## killashandra

Hello there from the calif. foothills, Clipper Gap (it's a little sign, a bar/gas station and a closed motel lol) just above Auburn. It's been knttin' weather, absolute downpour for the last three days with no end in sight. I LOVE IT! Pellet stove warmth, fav. old movies, damp cats, drenched dogs and me and my yarn. Welcome.


----------



## SallyAnn

Welcome from PA. Hope you love it here as much as I do. It's very addicting! lol


----------



## bettymagu

family from Danforth, Princeton and South Portland


----------



## deescrafty

Hello from San Diego!


----------



## Linda6594

Everyone is so friendly. I love you all. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Pat S.

Welcome from Pikes Peak. Beautiful day today. I am awaiting the birth of my 5th Great Grandchild. She is due today, but will probably be late! I love CO and all of you knitters that keep me from dropping stitches. Best wishes from the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Linda6594

Thank you


----------



## SandyC

Welcome from the rocky coast of Maine


----------



## Leland Sandy

Hello Linda from SE Wisconsin, and welcome. You will find that this is a community in the full sense of the word. Friendly, encouraging, informative and global - and all any of us had to do was sign up! Hard to believe!!


----------



## grandmadawn

Hello from Toledo Ohio,
Are you aware of the fiber fair March 24th at the Wood County fairgrounds in Bowling Green? It's truely worth the time and trip


----------



## mkjfrj

Hi from Rochester, NY. Just want to say thank you for all the hints and suggestions that I've learned since joining Knitting Paradise. I look forward to this email everyday.


----------



## MarionS

Hello from Massachusetts


----------



## joycie3

Welcome from Tenneesee


----------



## Anitabee

I am a relative newbie too. Welcome from Denver, CO.


----------



## GrandmaPearl

Welcome Linda, and all the newbies. 
This forum is wonderful, I learn something new everyday. Now the trick is to remember what I learned and where I saw it! Th youtube videos seem to be able to address every problem.
Oh, yes, I am from Maryland, across the Bay Bridge from Annapolis.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Wynn11 said:


> Hi, from beautiful, sunny California!! You'll love it here. Everyone is so helpful and friendly. The compilation of knowledge is astounding.


Not at all sunny in Sacramento!


----------



## hlynnknits

Hello from Eureka, South Dakotah! Welcome and you will have a blast here with us.


----------



## colleen911

Hello from Spokane, Wa. You will learn lots from all these knowing people.


----------



## SandyC

bettymagu said:


> family from Danforth, Princeton and South Portland


Are you by any chance from Maine? I know we have South Portland, Danforth, but have never heard of Princeton here in Me.


----------



## sugariver

Hi from Lake Barrington Illinois


----------



## yorkie1

Hi from Idaho...Rain, rain, rain, AND WIND Typical spring!!


----------



## nanma esther

hi from Tulare(2larry) county ca and from my little town of Farmersville,ca next to the sierra foothills


----------



## 4578

Another welcome from Texas!


----------



## saintxmom

Oh man, that sounds wonderful - little hill on the ocean?! I want to be there!


----------



## sophie6647

Hi from staffordshire England i am new here too


----------



## RobynMae

Welcome from the volunteer state!


----------



## kittysgram

hello from illinois. but i was born in ashland ohio.


----------



## Hannelore

A big Hello from Newcastle, Australia as well. As you can see we are a widely based group and very very friendly.


----------



## Linda6594

How long have you been gone from Ashland?


----------



## Juleen

SURPRISE!!!!!!! Ah, guess I should share that's the name of the town we live in! <g>


----------



## Linda6594

Now? In Oh?


----------



## nannyberfa

Im near Bath, Maine. I use to live in Jefferson. I grew up in the house Im in. Hey its great to meet someone from Maine. We arent too far apart, we ought to knit together sometime.


----------



## katgee

HELLO FROM NORTH PROVIDENCE, RI


----------



## kyriakoulla

Hello from Sydney and welcome to the forum.


----------



## kittysgram

o moved from ther in 1950. have been back to visit but not live. my half sister and broher still live there.


----------



## GrandmaPearl

It would be fun to somehow put together a world map and a US map which marked where we are all from. I am certainly not computer savvy enough to do that but maybe someoneout there is??

I am from Maryland's eastern shore, across the bridge from Annapolis.


----------



## Juleen

Surprise, Arizona here. It's located northwest of Phoenix. Love it when out of state people ask us where we live! They look so confused when we answer, "Surprise"!


----------



## patty1

We lived in Phoenix and Apache Junction for a while. Way to hot for us.


----------



## Juleen

LOL, it can be hot but at least one doesn't have to shovel it! The hottest it's been was quite a few years ago when it hit 121 degrees! That was miserable, they even closed the airport as they didn't have lift records for that kind of heat! Luckily, that doesn't happen frequently!!!!!


----------



## patty1

We didn't have to shovel this year either, very little snow here in Pa. One time we had to go to Home Depot while in Apache Junction and it was so hot the black top was oozing, it was like 136 degrees in the parking lot. Of course 
black top holds the heat. I will go back one day but just for a visit so I can see my dear friend of 60 something years.


----------



## Juleen

Patty1--yes, it can get really hot here in the Valley of the Sun! And, you're right, the blacktop can get pretty squishy! It can also blister one's bare feet in a very short time! :O)


----------



## skfowler

Welcome form colorful Colorado!


----------



## Pat S.

Hey skfowler, it's nice to know another person from CO wrote to welcome all. I live in the Springs.


----------



## SandyC

nannyberfa said:


> Im near Bath, Maine. I use to live in Jefferson. I grew up in the house Im in. Hey its great to meet someone from Maine. We arent too far apart, we ought to knit together sometime.


Hi nannyberfa, I don't know if you were writing to me or not but I' m the one who asked you if you are from Maine, I think. We are not far apart if you are in Bath. My daughter lives in Waldoboro and the other end of her road is in Jefferson. Don't know where in Jefferson you lived but we go through there every time we go to Augusta.

planning on going to Damarascotta to the Dollar Tree tomorrow. It's a small world isn't it? Don't you love this site? Learn something new every day!


----------



## Lil Kristie

Not just crochet. I do sewing also. I've never been able to get the hang of knitting. Neither of my grandmas knitted. One crocheted and the other sewed. I was told that I got my knack for crocheting n sewing from them. I'm a perfectionist when it comes to crocheting or sewing........lol. I've made 3 wedding dresses n 3 bridesmaids dresses. And I crocheted a bridal top that was attached to a silk skirt.


----------



## chrisjac

LiL Kristie- good to know another passionate sewer and knitter-You've got a friend in me!
Christine


----------



## tiki69

Hello from Ontario, Canada


----------



## Anitabee

Hi to both skfowler and Pat s. I'm Anita and I live in south Denver.


----------



## Pat S.

Hi Anitabee in S. Denver. I am in the N. of the Springs. We should knit together sometime.


----------



## nannyberfa

Well sometime you should come here and we could go to the dollar tree in brunswick or topsham. I use to live on route 32. Talk to you soon. Did ya find any good yarn? lol (at the dollar tree)


----------



## lisasheri

Hi from Grants Pass, OR


----------



## nannyberfa

hi there, from OR!


----------



## SandyC

nannyberfa said:


> Well sometime you should come here and we could go to the dollar tree in brunswick or topsham. I use to live on route 32. Talk to you soon. Did ya find any good yarn? lol (at the dollar tree)


No, nothing at the dollar tree, It is unusual to find any thing there in the fiber line. If you do it is usually sugar and cream cotton. You have a wonderful yarn shop there in Bath. I have been there many times. Halcyon Yarns, have you been there?


----------



## Anitabee

Hi Pat, 
That sounds like a lot of fun. Do you think we could find a half way spot to meet? Also, I am disabled and can't be away from my main oxygen supply for too long.
Anita


----------



## Pat S.

Hey Anita, Sounds like fun but I, too, am disabled and on oxygen. Just had my 5th Great Grandchild yesterday and I am so happy that I have lived long enough to see these kids.
Send me your telephone number and I'll give you a call and maybe if we can't get together, we can have a conversation while we knit!!! Pd


----------



## arleney1008

peachy51 said:


> Welcome from Texas! I'm fairly new here too ... great people and lots of good knowledge here.


Hello, from Milwaukee, WI welcome to our wonderful abode and website!  :thumbup:


----------



## joycie3

Welcome from Atoka, Tnn


----------



## nannyberfa

Yes I have been to halcyon yarns. Its great for classes, and fiber, but sometimes they are a bit pricy! very helpful people.


----------



## SandyC

nannyberfa said:


> Yes I have been to halcyon yarns. Its great for classes, and fiber, but sometimes they are a bit pricy! very helpful people.


I certainly agree about the pricey! But all the specialty shops are pricey I think. They do have beautiful yarn though. What do you think of the weather we've been having the last few days. My husband says to enjoy it because this is probably our summer. Have a great day!


----------



## nannyberfa

LOL Its true on the weather. Got a little spring cleaning done. But knitting in between!


----------



## tinkerbell

Hi from GA!


----------

